# Need to change my email



## becky1234 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi. I realised that the email I have entered to receive notifications of when someone comments on my posts, is in fact an email that my husband has access to. I then went in and changed my details to a private email. It doesn't seem to have worked though. And when I tried again this morning to change the original email I was told that the new email address I have entered is already in use!!
I suppose the only thing I can do is unsubscribe from the forum, or is there another way?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Go create a new email at www.gmail.com

Then use that one for this forum.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Go to your profile page in TAM and uncheck "Notify of pm's, etc". No more email notices.


----------

